# Huge shrimp at LFS



## Gumby (Aug 1, 2005)

I've been meaning to take a picture of this huge shrimp that they have at a store I used to work at. Today I finally did it, but with my camera phone, so please excuse the crap quality of the pics.

This thing is probably about a foot long including claws. Body is yellowish and the claws are blue-- almost purple. Price on it says "Ask," so I did... They're asking $80 for it. I'd consider buying it if it wouldn't eat everything I have in my tank  Apparently they got the thing via a trade in.

Anyways, enough babble, here's the giant shrimp:


----------



## Piscesgirl (Feb 25, 2004)

He's certainly a handsome (or pretty) shrimp too! Maybe he'll/she'll find a buyer now that you've posted the picture  

Thanks for sharing!


----------



## trenac (Jul 16, 2004)

That's one big shrimp. I'm sure that he would eat what ever he could catch.


----------



## Veneer (Jun 12, 2005)

This is _Macrobrachium rosenbergii_. Honestly, it would be much more cost-effective to grow out a couple juveniles (as I am doing).


----------

